# GCKFA Tournament Prizes



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Sponsors have been great again this year. 

Angler prizes have been finalized, here is a teaser: 

Inshore Slam - 1st Hobie Revolution 

Offshore - Hooters Biggest Pair - 1st Hobie Outback 

Redfish 1st - Shimano Stradic / Custom Rod 

King Mack 1st - Avet Reel / Ernie Cavitt Custom Rod 

Trout 1st - Shimano / Allstar Rod 

Flounder 1st - Shimano / Allstar Rod 

Spanish 1st - Penn / Ugly Stick Rod 

2nd & 3rd place prizes range from Stohlquist PFD, Surf to Summit kayak seat, Skwoosh Seat, Humminbird FF, iCom VHF Radio, Precision Pack... 

In addition to Angler Prizes, we have over 70 Door Prizes. All you have to do is show up to win. These include the following: 

Shirts, hats, visors, gloves from Pelagic, PK&S, DOA. Ram Tubes and Mounts, Scotty Mounts, Gift Certificates for Hook One, Gull Wing paddle, Bending Branches Paddle, Backwater Paddles... 

Reverse Raffle - Hobie Pro Angler 

With that many prizes your odds are pretty good that you will win something. 

Weather looks Great for Saturday. Much better than last year. 

If you have fished the GCKFA tournament before, you know that its a great time. If not, come out meet other kayak anglers, catch fish, tell lies, have fun. 

See you Friday at the Captains Meeting. 

Bryan


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

tight lines!!! good luck to all... not that you need it or anything haha


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Bryan forgot to mention the Hooters Girls that will be there to personally hand you your prize and pose with you for photos. That alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

"Offshore - Hooters Biggest Pair - 1st Hobie Outback "

My favorite!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome prizes and I look forward to meeting a lot of the new people that you have decided to join this highly addictive sport!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Yea, this is my first tourny and it looks like a good one.. good luck everyone!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wx appears to be good to great for this one from Tuesday looking way over to Saturday! 

MMmmmmmm.... Hooters Girls!

:whistling:
Stressless


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

A little late, but is it possible to still sign up for it?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely! Just be at Hooter's on Pensacola Beach anytime after 6 pm this coming Friday, May 6th. We will be holding the Captain's meeting then and you can enter then, no problem. You can also buy tickets for the Pro Angler raffle and enter the Best Dam* Tackle Box drawing - just bring a new, unopened lure with you or you can buy one there. 

You can expedite things by filling out the entry form before the Captain's meeting - go to the GCKFA website and download the entry from or download the attached entry form. Bring $50 in cash or check (made out to GCKFA) and you are good to go...


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

*excited about my first tourney*

Hello all, Boy am I pumped up for the tournament :thumbup: Even if i get skunked I am sure I will have a blast and wooo ooo them hooter's girls.:whistling: Looking forard to meeting alot of you and hopefully learn from some of the best... c'ya friday night... and good luck all. btw so we have to have flares onboard?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

No - you don't have to have flares. According to the USCG, if you are out between sunset and sunrise, you need to have a "have on hand at least one lantern or flashlight shining a white light, to be displayed in time to avoid a collision”. Florida says you have a have a sternlight visible for at least 2 miles. 


There is a section in the FL Boater's Guide that says, “Vessels less than 16 feet in length are required to carry at least 3 visual distress signals approved for nighttime use when on coastal waters from sunset to sunrise.” That can mean 3 flashlights, strobes, flares, etc. or combination thereof. 

I have several flashlights and dont carry flares - personal preference.


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Weather looks like it will be AWESOME! Definitaley making up for last year!

Friday Night
West winds 10 to 15 knots becoming northwest 5 to 10 knots after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. 
Saturday
West winds 5 to 10 knots becoming southwest in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth.

Saturday Surf: Minimal (ankle high or less) surf. 
Conditions: Fairly clean in the morning with NE winds 5-10kt.

Looks to be the best GCKFA tournament weather in several years

Come out and join us. Its going to be a Great event.

23 Angler Prizes + 75 Door Prizes / (+/- 150 Anglers) = Very Good Chance of winning a Prize

Hope to see you there

Bryan


Saturday





















Surf: Minimal (ankle high or less) surf.Conditions: Fairly clean in the morning with NE winds 5-10kt. Bumpy/semi bumpy conditions for the afternoon with the winds shifting to the SSE.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Bryan, you forgot to mention that even if, by some freak misfortune, you do not win a prize of some kind, you still get dinner courtesy of Hooter's, are entertained by Ted and several of the Hooter's girls and get to spend what looks to be a great afternoon at a beautiful venue with 150 of your closest kayak fisherman pals...


----------

